# MNLawnGuy1980 Lawn Journal - 2022 Journal



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Kicking this off for '22...
10 days until Spring. It was a brisk -1° this morning and we still have quite a bit of snow. Not cool.

First mow in 2020 was 03/30, first mow last year was 03/29. We will see what happens this year. 
*Front: *




*Back:*




*Plan for the year:*
Do as little as possible...just slightly kidding on that. Last year we put in a drain to the pond, we put in trees in the back, did another levelling project, added more rock to the shore, and I started treating the pond after I added the fountain. I am going to dial things back this year.

I did a good job with being consistent with my height of cut last year, not changing it every week so I am planning to keep that consistent between .3 and .5. Somewhere in that range.

I am planning to overseed in the Spring like I do every year, but that is pretty much all that I have planned for the lawn.

*Pond:*




From what I gathered last year, pond maintenance is reactionary and there is not a lot you can do until it starts to happen. When the algae comes in I will have Mizzen on hand to spray. When the duckweed comes in later in the year, I will have Dibrox ready to spray. I probably wont do much with the cattails, but I still have CatPlex for that if I want to get rid of some of that.

We are going to build a second platform for the pond, similar to the duck house platform and use that for just duck food. Besides that, just give the duck house a nice new coat of stain and get it out in the pond.

I have a new lens this year. I picked up the Tamron 18-400 so I am excited to get it out for some better photography of things are visiting the pond.

I hope everyone has a great year!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Those ducks are so cool. very nice of you to give them a safe space.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think I am seeing an overall trend of doing less and shooting for consistency


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @ABC123, looking forward to having the ice out and getting the house put back out there.

@Vtx531, I was pretty consistent last year (with the exception of few times where I got carried away), so now I am shooting for the doing less part!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

When you say you overseed in the Spring... I am thinking I may need to do that as well with the amount of worm castings I had pop up last fall. I am debating back and forth on PreEmergent or overseeding.

I am guessing you don't apply a PreM if you are overseeding? (Not trying to be critical, just seeking info)


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Hey @weirj55, 
I moved away from the pre-emergent game due to the horrible snow mold I had a few years back. I thought it would bounce back from the snow mold but it never really did, so I have stayed away from pre-emergent and just overseed in the spring. Light overseed, but an overseed none the less.

I am not sure if it is the right approach but that is what I have had some success with. I didn't like being hand cuffed by the pre-emergent with not being able overseed.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Current state of the yard...we got hit with another 3-4" of snow on Sunday night. It is currently 51° and it looks like it is going to be 60° on Sunday. 
Last week I brought the Eclipse 22" and the 26" to get serviced. The 22" is being changed from the 15 blade reel to an 11 blade. The 26" is getting new bearings. Both are getting a good grind also to start the year.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Where are you taking the mowers to get serviced?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@WyGuy, sent you a pm.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Pic from two years ago today. Significant snow mold coming out of the winter.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Got the duck house cleaned up and ready to go for the year. I also ended up building a separate feeding platform, away from the house as the babies kept getting chased out of there when the males wanted to eat. We will see how it works out. Now we just have to wait for the ice to get out. 






Got the lawn vacuumed off yesterday and it had a nice frosted look to it this morning.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hot


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Not cool, apparently it is supposed to continue snowing all day today.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Well you do live in MN. I'm sure you get snow even later than this sometimes.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

You are spot on @livt0ride, we are supposed to be getting some more on Friday. I was getting excited to get out and do some stuff, will have to hold for a little bit.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Whats the benefit to vacuuming the turf when its frozen like that?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@SOLARSUPLEX, it wasn't frozen when I did it. I was basically just just cleaning all of the junk off it from the winter.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Snowed/rained some yesterday.

We got the duck house and feeding pad put out today. Still a little bit of ice out there so the fountain is going to have to wait, but it was good to get those crossed off the list for spring.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Nothing going on lawn wise with it still snowing around here. Few pics of the ducks "fighting" in the pond this afternoon.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

It's a slow start for everyone this year it seems.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

I am here for the ducks... and the amazing lawn. We have a pond beyond our backyard as well and the mallards returned a couple of weeks ago. Spring is on it's way, even if it doesn't feel like that for us northern Midwesterners


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Finally got the first mow of the year in the books for '22 today, 04/26...nice to be mowing, not exactly nice that the first cut of the year was on the 04/26.

Picked up the reels this morning, both of the Jakes are back in business after the reels got a new grind. Plan is to use the 26" for the backyard and the 22" for the front.

I have quite a few areas to fix so it is nice to get started for the year.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @ReelWILawn, heading back out this morning to keep putzing around out there.


----------



## BilldozerVT (Sep 17, 2021)

When do you think you will do your overseed? I have significant snow mold damage and am in dire need of seeding but this darn weather just won't warm up.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@BilldozerVT, I will probably do it on Sunday as I am going out of town until then. I would probably have done it today if I wasn't going out of town. The weather looks decent enough for the foreseeable future. I had to change out a sprinkler head this morning and dont want to mess with opening up the sprinklers until I get back.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Back from a quick trip down to FL and it rained the whole time in MN while I was gone, nice. Hopefully getting the fountain put out today, and take the reel out on the lawn.

I am going to leave the back for right now as they are going to be tearing it up when the deck goes up in a few weeks.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Nothing going on lawn wise with it still snowing around here. Few pics of the ducks "fighting" in the pond this afternoon.


That's awesome. Tony Soprano would be proud.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @Wile,
Got the fountain put out, in the rain, but it was fun be out there dorking around in the boat. I also added some blue dye so we are good there. Pics from this morning with the dudes hanging around the feeding trough.

Tomorrow I'm going to throw the other two hay bales in, I read that it apparently helps clear up the murkiness. Honestly though, I would probably need about 200 of them to make a dent in the pond though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

have you thought about dying the pond blue like some do?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ABC123, yes, we do put blue dye in there. It's basically just a cosmetic thing but they do make a black dye that helps to reduce sun light into the pond, reducing algae. Might give that a go, it has a nice mirror look to it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @ABC123, yes, we do put blue dye in there. It's basically just a cosmetic thing but they do make a black dye that helps to reduce sun light into the pond, reducing algae. Might give that a go, it has a nice mirror look to it.


sweet, are you also doing the fountain to try to reduce the mosquitoes?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ABC123, not really. I mainly got it for the looks of it. There are some other advantages to it but I basically just like looking at it back there.

I was worried about cattails taking over the pond and thought the fountain might deter that. When I got the fountain, I also bought the paddle boat and then I was able to see it is fairly deep (10-18 ft) out there. So cattails would not have taken it over since they grow at that depth.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

theres a guy on the NW side of the park that has a fountain, it keeps the area rather clean of algae. Does your fountain have lights?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yes, it has 3 lights that I can change colors or patterns with a remote. It's pretty slick.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

thats lit


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Things are starting to fill in a little better...still have a couple rough patches next to the driveway but they will improve eventually. hoc is at .33"


Planted these next to the house. 

Hail storm yesterday

Rainbow after the storm yesterday over the pond:

Male Hooded Merganser hanging out with the Mallards:

Female Hooded Merganser hanging out with a Killdeer:

Female Mallard scoping out the house:


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 that 0.33" makes me want to golf. Looking good!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow can't believe you are getting it that low. Looks so good at that HOC.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I hear you @mowww, I got out in Florida a few weeks back but haven't had a chance to since I've been home.

@livt0ride, I have found this to be a good height for it. I lose some color in the summer with it being shorter but I like the feeling and look of it at this height.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

We ended up with a little under 2" of rain last night in a pretty gnarly storm. Patio furniture was a few doors down, fence parts all over. I had to bring the paddle boat up onto the lawn as the water in the pond rose up over the rocks. Worst storm in the five years we have been here.

Pic of the pond this morning and one from a few weeks back, it rose quite a bit last night. 


Rotary scissors came in last night before the storm. Excited to get them put on this morning and give them a try.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 enjoy your new PRS.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

The scissors are amazing, but they are LOUD!!! I usually don't wear ear protection, but these need it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @Jeff_MI84!

Dang, @livt0ride, you weren't kidding about the noise. I went from an cheap battery weed whip to the Echo SRM225, with the rotary scissors attached. Both the Echo and scissors are loud, my neighbors are going to love this!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Looking better each mow, still cant mow straight but we will get there one of these years. 







More storms last night

Sunrise this morning


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Love those stripes. Your lawn just pops!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

How do you like the rotary scissors? For me, there was a learning curve with them and I often still grab the smaller battery trimmer for a lot of use. I have a black and decker one that doubles as an edger - it even folds up lol.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @livt0ride, it is getting there.

@Biggylawns, I think I like them. I just used them once yesterday around the front beds which have a rubber border, they worked well. Quite a difference in weight between my old setup and this new one. The new one is a beast and weighs about 25 lbs more than the old one I had.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

no worries about mowing strait. Just get those 3 directional mows in. cant wait to see more, you have to keep the neighborhood in check now. props.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Funny that you mention that @ABC123, I just had the diagonals in there and added the front to back to it last night for the three different cuts.

I am kind of torn on the three though...
Pros:
My wife likes it this way
More consistent hoc which helps when cutting shorter

Cons: 
I think it looks very busy and somewhat overwhelming






Pond Update:
Turtles have made their triumphant return. I had to fix the wiring on two of the lights as something bit through them. Tried flex-tape the first time (lasted about five days, this time I went with about 2.5 inches of electrical tape. Hopefully that last a little longer. Patiently waiting on the deck and patio be put in.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 I've used my PRS for a little while now and ended up applying grease already.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I agree it looks busy, but driving by it looks so amazing from each direction. no worries, i love making stripes 3 ways.


----------



## BilldozerVT (Sep 17, 2021)

Those storms last week were no joke. We took the kids to the basement during one of them when we got the tornado warning. Found out later one touched down about 2 miles from us. My duck house survived though!

Lawn is looking great!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Lawn: Putting my first application of PRG out this afternoon, if I can get out of work in time. Other than that, pretty much just mowing a lot for time being. hoc is .3"


Yes, my neighbor has a really nice lawn. It is crazy nice. A little different than mine though.




Pond: Waiting on the baby ducks to make an appearance. Last year they came on 05/07, but I saw some posts yesterday on duck forums that they are starting to appear out. Need to take some pics of the backyard grass as it is starting to fill in. 
Put more blue dye out.

Sunrise this morning


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

First application of growth regulator was put down last night.

Today kicks off neighborhood garage sale week. I had to get out there and give the lawn a nice trim this morning to get it ready for the steady stream of cars that travel through the hood for the next three days.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Thanks @Jeff_MI84!
> 
> Dang, @livt0ride, you weren't kidding about the noise. I went from an cheap battery weed whip to the Echo SRM225, with the rotary scissors attached. Both the Echo and scissors are loud, my neighbors are going to love this!


Use similar combo, Echo PAS with rotary scissors and I have to wear hearing protection. Really want to transition to battery power instead.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I was able to get this tank going in the backyard. I got it back earlier this spring after having new bearings put on it, I had to change the carberater before I could get it going.

Some initial thoughts on it. None of these really matter though since there are like 13 of these mowers left in the US because it is like 97 years old!

I dont like that you cant back up or push it forward without disengaging the drive, which is a knob up next to the reel

I moved the hoc up to a little under .5". I want to use it in the back and let that get a little longer. I didn't factor in that the grooves on the roller are huge and a lot deeper than the 22". I will have to adjust the height up on it

It is heavy and can really fly. I felt a couple times like I was going to lose it into the pond

I like it though, I am going to replace the foam on the handle bars, and give it a good cleaning now that it has new life. Pretty darn excited about having it for the back yard.



Rainbow pic from last night.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 I think you have the best backyard view on the entire forum. I wish I had something like that to look at everyday, instead of overgrown trees and a gas station.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Any plans to get the back to the same standard as the front or is that the kids and animals yard?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @Jeff_MI84, we really enjoy it. The girls were out in the paddle boat again last night with all of their friends. Just need the darn deck put in.

@livt0ride, that is a tough one. I see the dogs back there tearing it up and I really don't care since I typically just cut back there. I think if I spent more time working on it I would be in a nut house. It was better before the big dog came along, now they just run back there like mad men and tear it up. I maintain it and will have like 2 or 3 days during the fall where it looks half way decent. I will see if that changes once we get the deck and big patio in and we spend more time relaxing back there.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

The baby ducks made their first appearance in the pond tonight. Eleven of them in total. We will see how many of them survive. The other males in the pond were not real pleased to see them around. Last year they showed up on May 7th.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

I do appreciate you showing the reality of having dogs. I have dogs as well and it can be a challenge, but that's where I find the fun and the extra challenge (not that I need it :lol: ). Either way reel cut grass looks amazing even if it's intermingled with dog damage.

Great duck update! We have lots of ducks by us as well. Two new familes have emerged this week - 8 & 12 ducklings


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @ReelWILawn, I am not exactly looking for an extra challenge right now! Ha, didn't mean that in a bad way, I am just content with having the front yard in good shape and the back yard decent!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Got around to taking some pics of the back after a couple passes with the 26. 
The pool site will be a stamped patio with fire pit. 





Patio space under the deck in blue. Footings start going in next week.


Including a couple pics from the front. Weather is about as close to perfect right now for grass. It is looking about as good as it can possibly look, even with the busy pattern!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh cool. That will be nice to have a permanent spot for the pool. Can't wait to see the project going.


----------



## BilldozerVT (Sep 17, 2021)

Looking great, beautiful stripes. Agree about this weather! I am giving my young grass until memorial day before I bust out the striping kit, can't wait.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Had a heron show up this morning. Fun to watch it makes it way around the pond hunting.





All eleven of the ducklings are still alive three days into the pond life. Even with some royal rumbles with the other drakes hanging around the pond.


Dad guarding the house with the babies and Mom inside

Other ducks plotting their next move against the babies, or just relaxing on shore


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

So cool to see the wildlife. The Robins are feasting on worms since I'm watering often for my baby grass to fill in.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yeah, the robins are having a field day in the front with the worms


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

that front yard is amazing! Honesty, like I mentioned before the back yard doesn't even look that bad because the grass that's there is reel cut and looks great - It's way better than most of the lawns in my neighborhood. Can't wait to see the patio plans in the back.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Nothing more than a quick cut this morning between meetings for the front. 




Coyote two doors down yesterday morning at 5:45. I was outside with the dogs. More than likely looking for ducks.

As of last night, all eleven babies are still alive.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I found a hatchery 90 miles north of me and picked up 125 2-4" hybrid bluegill today. I will be going back in early August for ~50 LM bass and some other fish for the pond. Excited to have the kids fishing in the pond in the near future.



I was apparently late to the game for the season on stocking. The predator fish will have to wait a couple months until they are ready at the hatchery. Hybrid bluegill do not reproduce at a high rate, so I will have to get something else in there for sustainability purposes in the future.

Think this guy is lost!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Not a whole lot going on lawn related, just keeping up with regular mows. Temps have been pretty chili the last few days with some rain mixed in. 


Heron early this morning probably eating all of the fish I put in there yesterday


Green Heron this morning


Turtle hanging on trying to get up onto the platform:


Baby ducks kind of scoot across the water, it is pretty funny


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

time to add some large mouth or snakes beforehand. LMK if you want any.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sent you a PM @ABC123


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Before pic prior to Feature going down. We are supposed to be getting a boat load of rain for the rest of the weekend so I probably will not be getting a true "after" picture until I can get another cut in. 
Thanks again @jrubb42 for the tip on the citric acid, hopefully that changes things up a little bit when I am applying stuff.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

love the diamonds man. they glow from any direction driving by. I didnt get the PM though but I know kids up to a certain age can keep fish for an aquarium, who says a pond isnt one? There's a few sites to purchase some decent fish from and the price depends on the length. I know the larger pond by the park has fish in it, wouldnt be that horrible to transfer to your pond. there all kinda connected in a way.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @ABC123, the place I found was right up past St. Cloud so not too bad of a drive and a decent price. I will just wait a few months to pick up some other fish to sprinkle in there.

I applied PGR Friday and yesterday was the first mow of the year where I was not taking a lot off when cutting. Nice to see that it is kicking in and doing it's job. I am really digging having the 26" for the backyard, it is starting to fill in some back there. I am going to apply PGR back there in the morning. We got the footings in for the deck, looking forward to that being done. 




I took the paddle boat out tonight with my good camera and got some close up shots of the baby ducks. They came right up to the boat. I am thinking that maybe the food helped, and the whole hand that feeds you deal.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome. If you touch the food I'm sure they can tell you have.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Early morning pics of the lawn, I usually dont take pics of the lawn when I walk around in the morning but I thought it looked nice this morning. Plus, I had my first flower blooming for the year so I had to grab my camera.







Penny scoping out the pond activity


Feeding the fish this morning. The stupid handle broke off the pitcher I use for throwing food out, almost hit the duck house with it while the ducks were in there. Scared the crap out of them and they scurried to the other side of the pond.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

The grass has darkened up quite a bit, I am assuming from the Feature. I tried doing before and after pics but the sun is not right, oh well. The top is after and the bottom is before. It is darker though, even without the aid of the sun in the pic, so I am pleased with it. 


A couple other pics after the mow today. Still at .33". Had to clean up the sidewalk after taking pics, forgot about that.



Pond:
We replaced 5 arborvitaes in the back. I ended up tying the old ones together and tossing them into the pond for fish shelter, hiding areas. Apparently they will last down there for 3-5 years. 

4 turtles, 3 ducks, and a green heron walk into a bar...

Youngest feeding the fish before school this morning with her friend. Fun to watch.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Grass is looking great! Sorry if I missed it, but what rate did you apply Feature at and did you apply any additional N with it? I saw similar results with 2oz/M but I also applied with urea.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yes, 2oz is what I did. I also learned that if you have hard water that you should mix in a small amount of citric acid with it (.1 oz / k).

**edit...I applied it with PGR.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I am thinking it was the sun in the before and after pics above!! Couple shots after the cut today.






I had 20 bass delivered today. They were supposed to be 2-4", I am bad with measurements but I don't think these are 2-4"! 30 additional bass and 20 channel cats are on the way, should be here this afternoon some time.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I still can't believe this is .33". Practically a putting green and getting crazy stripes. So smooth too. Overall just perfect!

Is your front yard a mix of KBG and PRG?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @bf7, the cool weather has really helped with the current condition of the lawn. It is a KBG and PRG mix. I was starting to think it was more PRG but I did end up seeing quite a few seed heads throughout the lawn.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It's looking fantastic. Are you getting used to the PRS?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, yes, just used them actually. The only thing I do not like is that I feel like I have to be very cautious with them to not hit random stuff I shouldnt be hitting i.e. rocks, stupid cable box in the side of the yard. I am kind of hard on my equipment and with the weed whacker I would just go to town on everything. These I feel like I am going to break them if I hit the wrong thing. More so user error, but just some thoughts on using them.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 yeah it sure is a different game than using a string trimmer.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Temps are starting to shift around here as it has been relatively cool so far, apparently it is supposed to be 98° on Tuesday. Nothing new happening with the lawn other than I took some different pics. 




Pond: 

Add'l bass arrived on Thursday night, got them acclimated and they are out there now. They were actually the correct size. Still waiting on the channel cats to arrive.

I'm really starting to enjoy my new morning routine of going out and just sitting down there feeding the fish and having a coffee. The ducks have caught on now that me going out there equals food for them, so now they are joining us in the mornings.
Sunrise yesterday feeding the fish.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Looking amazing! It's been rather cool here as of late as well and that strange early June heat wave is making its way to SE WI next week as well. Forecasting to have a couple of days in the 90's. I guess we will see how it goes.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @ReelWILawn...looking at the 10 day forecast in MN it is looking pretty brutal.

I basically did a reset on the lawn. Got rid of the stripes and have been mowing the last few days to leave little to no stripes. I am not sure yet what I want to do with it, keep it this way or try something new.



Sunrise from Sunday morning:


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 love that clean green canvas, really shows off the turf quality and unifromity.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I found this journal from the another thread where a guy mentioned your lawn being 0.33 inch.....

Perfect man. Well done. Legendary


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @mowww, I think I am just going to leave it this way. The girls think it is kind of boring without the stripes but I like it.

Thank you @TheZMan


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I do not do a lot of videos of my lawn, mostly because I have the personality of a traffic cone. Frank from My Green Lawn recently stopped out and shot a video of the lawn. Feel free to check it out.

Frank is a local guy that does lawns in the neighborhood with his own YT channel.

https://youtu.be/vWfZ1_TE8K0


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Just watched the video. Wow


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Cool to see in video format!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Very cool video, Andy! It's nice to learn a bit more of what you do, in caring for your beautiful lawn.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

It has been three days since the last cut...it is trying to hold on but the heat has been absolutely brutal. Mid 90s the last few days, supposed to hit 100 today, it is supposed to continue all week. Starting to get some spots that are stressed out but that is fine, it's hot out! I might get out there tomorrow morning and take a little bit off the top to clean it up a little bit.

What is the consensus, just stay the heck off it or give it a little trim?


Pond:
Stocked 15-5' channel cats
Sprayed for duckweed and algae on Friday. Will do another application on Wednesday.

I really like this pic that I took late last week

Couple turtle pics


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> It has been three days since the last cut...it is trying to hold on but the heat has been absolutely brutal. Mid 90s the last few days, supposed to hit 100 today, it is supposed to continue all week. Starting to get some spots that are stressed out but that is fine, it's hot out! I might get out there tomorrow morning and take a little bit off the top to clean it up a little bit.
> 
> What is the consensus, just stay the heck off it or give it a little trim?
> 
> ...


is it hurting you a little to not be cutting it and seeing those stripes? the lawn across the street looks torched so i'd say you're in pretty good shape


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @BBLOCK , it is not so much the stripes as I got rid of those last week. It is more so the fact that it is hot as he*** and the grass is getting a little longer than I like to keep it at.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I actually did something reasonable this morning (must be the whole getting older and wiser thing I have heard about), I raised the hoc up to .75". Didn't take much off but it certainly cleaned it up quite a bit.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@MNLawnGuy1980 The doubles are looking mighty clean!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow that pops nicely!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @Wiley...I love the clean look of the double front to back lines. I just need to have some variation in there though for a different cutting direction.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Went back to the double checkerboard that I had last year. Backyard has filled in nicely although you can see it is starting to get stressed from the heat. Still real hot here. Cutting at this higher height is not as fun but it is what it is.





Oh, first tiger lilly opened up yesterday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 do you have to deal with lily beetles? That's the main reason I pulled most of my lilies this year.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, We have not, we also have quite a few day lilies and have not any problems on those either. My rose bush is getting eating big time by something though and I need to do something about that, but nothing with the lilies.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 you're very fortunate, minus the rose bush part.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Ended up getting some rain this morning for the first time in awhile. Plan to keep it at this higher hoc as the extreme heat appears to be sticking around. This heat has really handcuffed a lot of people here in MN, I haven't really done much with it other than cutting. 
I am really liking the deep green though, it is crazy dark, higher hoc probably has something to do with that.



Pond:
Duckweed in the pond has made a triumphant return so I am going to be spraying for that again soon. 

Sunrise Friday morning


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Sunrise Friday morning


Absolutely stunning! That sunrise looks like it belongs in a painting.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @Ben4Birdies, Friday was a pretty amazing morning light show. I asked my girls if they want to give it a go and paint it, will post a pic if they take me up on it.


----------



## BilldozerVT (Sep 17, 2021)

Your lawn is holding up great in this heat! Seeing the other lawns around you in the photos really highlights it.

Very cool you decided to stock your pond. I recently watched some youtube videos by bamabass where their built and stocked a pond. Very cool watch if you haven't seen them. Can't wait to see your first catch!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @BilldozerVT, really looking forward to being able to fish out there! I have gotten hooked on some of those YT vids about stocking, or creating habitats in ponds, I will have to check out the bamamass.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Changed things up with the cut. Still at the higher height. 




Pond: 
These four babies and the mom showed up tonight. Let's just say that the other ducks were not exactly welcoming to them. We are assuming that they will not be seen again after tonight, but who knows. I am thinking that it is a 1 year old hen as they typically have low rates of survival to the key age of 50-70 days, when they can fly. 



The duck house was not built for 11 full sized ducks, but it works


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I applied additional PGR and Feature this morning(last application for both was on 05/29. I am not sure if that is too soon or not but I went ahead with it anyway). Circles are gone and I'm back to a normal cutting path. 
Before:

After:


Pond: 
Collage pics of the ducks on 06/02 and 07/04. Crazy how fast they have grown, mid-July is when we expect them to start flying (55-70 days from birth is normal). The four new babies mentioned above in my last post are now down to three. We didn't think any would make it since the mom seems kind of indifferent to them, but three are still out there.
06/02-07/04 Growth difference:




Some other random pics from yesterday in the paddle boat.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

No 4th of July lawn paint this year?


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking so good! Circles are cool.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@jskierko, unfortunately we did not do it. Quite a bit going on right now and it kind of snuck up on me...maybe we will get back to it next year if the girls still want to do it.

Thanks @livt0ride, I was surprised at how many people texted or called me to tell me how much they loved the circles.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

love it bro, thanks for keeping the neighborhood in check. I really bet its sad to see my old lawn, its probably looking so miserable, even though it could be so amazing.


----------



## extrasteplawns (7 mo ago)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Hey @weirj55,
> I moved away from the pre-emergent game due to the horrible snow mold I had a few years back. I thought it would bounce back from the snow mold but it never really did, so I have stayed away from pre-emergent and just overseed in the spring. Light overseed, but an overseed none the less.
> 
> I am not sure if it is the right approach but that is what I have had some success with. I didn't like being hand cuffed by the pre-emergent with not being able overseed.


Did you have any issues with Crabgrass?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ABC123, Thank you, quite frankly most of the lawns in the hood are not looking too good. Trying to walk a fine line between blowing up the bank account with irrigation and having a semi decent lawn. It seems like we have missed all of the expected rain around here. 
@extrasteplawns, I have seen a few more weeds this year but I also haven't been mowing as much as I typically do, with it being so dry around here. I usually just yank them when I see anything.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Front yard is hanging in there, I shifted the hoc back down to .5". I like this height better than the .75". 


As you can see from the pic above, construction has started on the deck. It will be finalized on Monday, just the railings are left. 



Daylilies started opening up yesterday. These are my favorite flowers in our garden.




Pond: A couple random duck/pond pics since I haven't posted in some time. Last night there we counted over 20 ducks hanging out down there.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

2x1's, do I feel a plaid perpendicular cut coming on? Would look tremendous, already does.

That deck oughta be a treat with the pond behind you. Enjoy!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @ABC123, Thank you, quite frankly most of the lawns in the hood are not looking too good. Trying to walk a fine line between blowing up the bank account with irrigation and having a semi decent lawn. It seems like we have missed all of the expected rain around here.


I got approval from the DNR here to pump up to 25,000 gallons a day from the creek. Might be worth a shot to look into it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@mowww, I haven't tried anything fancy with it...I have been limiting the cuts because we are still evading most of the rain that has been in the area. The grass is hanging on but I have quite a few stressed areas. I will snap some pics if I get around to giving it a trim this afternoon. I have been pretty pre-occupied with the pond as that appears to be the new shiny object for me to monkey around with.

@ABC123, I would love to do something like that but I dont think the city would go for it. The pond is pretty low from the lack of rain and I am not sure my best option would be to syphon some more of it out! I am going to look into it more though to see how easy it would be in case that does become an option.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Like I mentioned earlier, I have cut back on mowing and am not watering as much as I would like to. We just haven't got much rain, oh well. Grass is holding up for the most part (yes, I dropped the hoc back down again), the back is hit or miss but I need to have the irrigation reworked as I had to remove a few heads for the patio, which is supposed to get started on Friday. 




Deck is complete, absolutely love it. Had no idea what I was missing out on this, I have historically been anti-deck but we have basically been out there most of the time when we are home. I installed under decking on Saturday with the help of a drywall lift, made it go a lot easier. I will be adding gutters and downspouts for it once the patio is installed. 







Pond: 
Went out fishing the first time back there a few weeks back. There is no outlet to the pond and the inlet is strictly street runoff. Much to my surprise, the first fish I caught was...a bullhead! I have no idea where that came from, but there are a lot in there! I was able to catch my first blue gill though, pretty exciting to catch the first fish out of there that I put in ~2 months before. Last pic was a fun night as we had family over, after dinner everyone headed down to the pond for some fishing. 
Bullhead

Another Bullhead

First Blue Gill - I was so damn excited!

Family Fishing!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Got a mow in yesterday prior to the rain last night. We ended up getting close to .75" which was definitely needed. 




Sunflower - I feed the birds black sunflower seeds and this is a byproduct of that, right under the feeder. 


Sunrise yesterday morning - I am treating the pond this afternoon as the algae and duckweed are getting a little out of control.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@MNLawnGuy1980 that's a nice deck with a great view.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

It's been awhile since I have updated the good ol journal. I have been mowing exclusively with the 26" as the 22" just stopped working and I haven't had time to look into it. I do like the 26" though, it is a tank. Turf is doing well though, back is even doing fairly well. 
Front:
I sprayed a neighbors lawn with Tenacity as he wanted to try it. I had some leftover in the sprayer and I sprayed a few spots around the yard, wish I wouldn't have done that, never again. Oh well.



Backyard: 
Got the patio put in and have been using the fire pit. Love it! 




Good pic of the dog spots and bare areas. I am going to start addressing these now that the patio is in. 





First fire in the new pit:




Pond: Still waiting to catch my first bass. I will get one some day!!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome! Backyard is looking sweet!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you very much @livt0ride, happy to have it all done with some time left in the summer/fall to use it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Regular mowing, nothing much else going on. I didn't do anything with the lawn this fall, no aerating, no overseed. I have not really had the time. I started hitting it with more N though. I might do something in the spring. It's good enough for the time being. 


Pond:
Caught a boat load of these guys yesterday morning, they have grown significantly. Pretty dang cool.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

absolutely amazing!

What's your fall nitrogen plan looking like: foliar, granular, amounts, ect?

As for the spring, are you thinking about sand top dressing? Thought I would see that front lawn covered in sand again this fall, but understand life gets in the way.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @ReelWILawn, it kind of looks fake since I have it pretty darn short. I have been messing with the cut directions to change things up. I just went back to the doubles again on Sunday so they are not burned in very well right now.

As for N, I put out 3/4 of a hand spreader bucket of urea in the front and a full one in the back. I forgot how much that is.

For the spring, I really need to dethatch the whole yard and will probably put some sand down in the back since that it is all done. The front is fine for the most part, just needs a good dethatching job.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Looks like a weekly update is what I am settling into, if that. Weather has been perfect for the grass. 
Front: 






Back:
Still have the dog spots but it is looking great in my opinion, I will take it for how little I have been doing with the yard.










Pond:
There were two things I was looking for when stocking the pond earlier this year. 1. To be able to catch consistent pan fish for fun. 2. To catch at least one decent bass by the time the ice came in. 
Both of those have been checked off! I have been catching a steady stream of bass and a boat load of blue gills. Adding crappies in October just for fun.

Nice chunky bass!




Edit to add some fun sunset pics from the paddle boat:


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

The back patio really turned out nice! Lawn looks great too by the way. The HOC has to be under .500" right? Looks fantastic.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @ReelWILawn, we really enjoy the patio and deck.

Current hoc is at .25".


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sharing just because I love the look of the double cut checker boards after they have been burned in. My favorite cutting pattern, nice simple look to it.

I like how even after a couple years of taking lawn pictures, I still butcher it with my shadow in there and the lovely garbage can!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Loving the look of the new site! Nice work!

First frost yesterday morning. Things are starting to turn around here. Regular mows and that is pretty much it.



































Backyard - good enough 









Pond:
Caught this purplish blue gill the other day, pretty cool looking


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Quick photo of the front today after the mow, before the Halloween decorations start going out!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Woke up to a nice coating of snow. It melted and I got the Halloween stuff put back out. Won't be too long until we are hanging it up for the year up here in MN.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Took the decorations down over the weekend to get some mows in, trying to get the lawn in tip top shape for Halloween. Sprinklers are getting blown out on Wednesday.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

as always, perfection! Looks like you got through last week's cold weather we received just fine.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yard has an interesting radioactive green look to it this morning after all of the rain, compared to the neighbors. Sticks out like a sore thumb in the neighborhood. 

Getting ready to send out the reels to get serviced for next year.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

a sign of a season's long hard work. Looks great


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Love the "radioactive" green . After our first snow, my whole yard look dark af compared to the neighboring yards, but this takes it to whole new level.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Finally got out to clear the pond after some funky December warm weather. I might end up widening it on the right side but I am glad the first pass is done.

And that will put an end to the journal for the year. Have a great holidays everyone!


----------

